# Fabrica de memoria RAM en Argentina



## capitanp (Jul 18, 2010)

*Saikano Technology Argentina*





 

*Saikano Technology* es una compañía basada en principios y valores sólidos, comprometida con la evolución del mundo tecnológico y las necesidades de millones de usuarios que buscan calidad, nobleza, rendimiento e innovación tecnológica, sin olvidar su distintiva tendencia de diseño y desarrollo vanguardista que acompañan a cada uno de sus productos.

En el afán de superarse día a día nuestra compañía analiza las capacidades de la industria desde la óptica del consumidor. Atendiendo tanto consultas de sus clientes como necesidades particulares, logra así desarrollar soluciones acordes al alcance de todo usuario.

Nuestros diseños logran fusionar un altísimo nivel de calidad con costos accesibles, sin dejar de brindar diversidad en su amplia gama de productos, entregando en cada uno de ellos un valor sobresaliente.

Sin olvidar la problemática mundial actual de impacto ambiental, la compañía desarrolla tecnología de contaminación nula gracias a la utilización de componentes reutilizables en la manufactura e insumos reciclables en todo packaging empleado.

Sin lugar a duda, *Saikano Technology* se adapta a la evolución contemporánea al brindar recursos y herramientas que invitan a la mejora continua. De esta manera, se mantiene al ritmo que la tecnología requiere, siendo una compañía caracterizada por su innovación permanente.

Es todo este conjunto de cualidades palpables lo que posiciona a *Saikano Technology* como una compañía líder a su alcance.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2010)

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.saikanotechnology.com/power/fps1000/specs.php

Me agradaron las fuentes de poder!!!. Vaya. que ejemplo de esta industria que busca nuevas oportunidades!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 18, 2010)

habrá que probarlas!
ojala sean una buena alternativa, porque las memorias hoy en día están carísimas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2010)

Lo extraño es que tiene 75 Amp. a +12 Vdc y 30 Amp. a +5 Vdc.

Saludos !


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 19, 2010)

Si no me equivoco las 1eras Rams ensambladas en Argentinas son de la marca novatech.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 19, 2010)

Buen día.
DOSMETROS, no hay nada raro en eso. La unica diferencia es que en vez de poner varios rails en 12v, solamente tiene 1. Esto no es ni malo ni bueno, simplemente la fuente trabaja con mucha mas carga, a diferencia de tener varios rails con pocos amperes.
Y ademas no tiene nada de raro tener 30A en 5v, mucahs fuentes de 1000w de marcas reconocidas como coolermaster o ocz, alcanzan casi los 90 ampers en 12v y tiene solamente 25 amperes en 5v. Ya que hoy en día la mayoria de las cosas funcionan a 12v (mundo pc no), ademas que se encuentran destinadas para un publico muy entusiasta, que le pondra procesadores de 125w o placas de video en sli, etc... 

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola !

¿Los artículos son ensamblados y/o fabricados en Argentina? ¿O son articulos oem renombrados?


Adiosín...!


----------



## ibdali (Jul 20, 2010)

lo que me sorprende a mi es la velocidad de la máquina que las ensambla.


----------



## stalker94 (Jul 27, 2010)

yo tengo una novatech que dice *bien echo en argentina*

que loco no


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 27, 2010)

Son fabricas extrangeras que se radican en america latina , igual la intel tiene una fabrica en Costa rica y  Ensamblan los procesadores alli .


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 27, 2010)

Buen día.
panama1974, dudo que sea así. Pero que hay empresas que hacen eso, las hay. Como la empresa sica, la cual si no me equivoco es Argentina, pero lo unico que hace en Argentina son los diseños, todo lo demas lo hace en china.

Saludos.


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 27, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buen día.
> panama1974, dudo que sea así. Pero que hay empresas que hacen eso, las hay. Como la empresa sica, la cual si no me equivoco es Argentina, pero lo unico que hace en Argentina son los diseños, todo lo demas lo hace en china.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es logico y correcto lo que dices , las empresas buscan mano de obra barata y nada de sindicatos laborales , en china el salario es bajo , y trabajan horas extras y no exinten dias libres para ellos , la intel quiso radicarse en panama pero apenas vio los salarios y los sindicatos , optaron por irse a costa rica ,


Mire la pagina web y  sus productos se ven muy bien , se ven de gran calidad , ojala exporten a mi pais , salu2.


----------



## horacio (Jul 28, 2010)

hasta que no fabriquemos nuestros propios semiconductores no me voy a quedar tranquilo!!!!!!! hay otra empresa air computers que fabrica memorias y otras cosas hace rato!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 28, 2010)

> hasta que no fabriquemos nuestros propios semiconductores no me voy a quedar tranquilo!!!!!!! hay otra empresa air computers que fabrica memorias y otras cosas hace rato!!!



Eso ya lo veo muy jodido. 

Asi y todo, me parece que esta bueno que se diseñe aca y se pueda fabricar aca (con la mayoria de los componentes comprados de afuera, como hariamos nosotros), pero creo que son muy pocos los productos con los que se puede ser competitivo respecto a China, supongo que este es un producto de fabricacion bastante automatizada y por eso tal vez es competitivo.


----------

